
The Times tech columnist ‘unplugged’ from the internet. Except he didn’t - tom_mellior
https://www.cjr.org/analysis/farhad-manjoo-nyt-unplug.php
======
tom_mellior
Discussion on the original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537718)

